# Clean your dash



## Inked (Sep 8, 2012)

what do you use to clean the top of your dash?
Got a little mark on mine, TT Tdi S-Line
Cant shift it
any products that are ok for thee dash


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I really do swear by Turtle Wax Ice Interior Cleaner, its the best general cleaner I have found for dash/plastic trim

Poss the only decent product from TW these days ... and can be gotten pretty cheap from Halfords normally

Armour All Dash Wipes are also good, but I tend to find they only keep the dirt/dust away temp, and ideal for a quick fix


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Simonez do an all in one interior cleaner in a silver bottle that was rated top in an Autocar survey, it can be used on all surfaces and provides a really good clean.

The Turtlewax cleaner mentioned above is pretty decent on interior plastics. It's more readily available too.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I use autoglym vinyl and rubber care.


----------

